# Movies on the Big Screen



## Nick (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone seen anything good this summer? A bunch of movies out right now... I'm heading out in a bit to watch Bad Teacher with my wife and in-laws. Probably has more appeal to my wife and mother in law since they are both educators by profession 

I was immediately turned off by the title of the movie, "Bridesmaids", but it actually looks funny as well. Almost like the female counterpart to The Hangover.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 12, 2011)

Nick said:


> Anyone seen anything good this summer? A bunch of movies out right now... I'm heading out in a bit to watch Bad Teacher with my wife and in-laws. Probably has more appeal to my wife and mother in law since they are both educators by profession
> 
> I was immediately turned off by the title of the movie, "Bridesmaids", but it actually looks funny as well. Almost like the female counterpart to The Hangover.



I was told Bad Teacher was quite raunchy - don't bring the kids...

I've heard good things about Horrible Bosses


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

Bad Teacher looks pretty good.  Let us know how you liked it.

If I'm going to pay to see a movie in the theater I prefer for it to be an action movie, anything else isn't much different viewing it at home a couple of months later.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 12, 2011)

I enjoyed bad teacher.


----------



## Edd (Jul 12, 2011)

Bridesmaids was great.  I'd like to go to Horrible Bosses but neither of these need a big screen.  No big visual films are grabbing me yet this summer.  The last decent one I saw was How to Train Your Dragon on IMAX.  Tron was such a suckfest they should mail me a refund.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 13, 2011)

Edd said:


> Tron was such a suckfest they should mail me a refund.



I watched Tron on an airplane, and it was so bad I considered asking for a refund, or at least compensation for pain and suffring.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 13, 2011)

We saw Bad Teacher, not bad but not worthy of a big screen it is a "renter".

Cars 2 was great...especially if you are into cars.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I watched Tron on an airplane, and it was so bad I considered asking for a refund, or at least compensation for pain and suffring.



I also saw Tron during a flight. I didn't think it was bad. Of course I was also squeezed between two full grown guys the entire flight, so it was a welcomed distraction.


----------



## Nick (Jul 13, 2011)

Bad Teacher was actually pretty good. Raunchier than I thought. I agree it's a renter.... 

I was surprised after the movie was over, while leaving the theater I looked behind us and there was a family of four leaving, with two kids, probably 5 and 8. I was shocked they stayed throughout the whole movie with those kids.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 13, 2011)

took a my kids and the neighbors kids to see Cars 2 in 3D the other day.  Not bad if anyone has kids and was debating it.  Probably worth waiting another few weeks and getting it from Redbox or netflix but the 3D part was pretty good.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 13, 2011)

I plan to see the last Harry Potter movie around 10 days from now.    My sister & brother-in-law will be in town and suggested it.   We watched most of the Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings movies as Christmas movies when I visited Vancouver for the holidays.   That's my only planned big screen movie.    I have a good home theater and it's tough to give up the comfort of my sofa.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 13, 2011)

We don't got to the movies very often- partially because of a lack of worthwhile movies (though I think we've seen all the Harry Potters in a theater), but largely because blowing up to $50 on something we'd turn off if we were at home sucks.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 14, 2011)

I do want to see Captain America.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2011)

Philpug said:


> I do want to see Captain America.



That looks good!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

saw transformers in 3D, i was glad when it was finally over.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> saw transformers in 3D, i was glad when it was finally over.



That good??


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That good??



i like sci-fi and explosions and robots and outer space stuff.. but this movie just sucked.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i like sci-fi and explosions and robots and outer space stuff.. but this movie just sucked.



Check out the Roger Ebert slam of The Transformers: Dark of the Moon:



> Michael Bay's "Transformers: Dark of the Moon" is a visually ugly film with an incoherent plot, wooden characters and inane dialog. It provided me with one of the more unpleasant experiences I've had at the movies.



http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20110628/REVIEWS/110629981


The last watchable Michael Bay movie was "The Island".


----------



## Geoff (Jul 15, 2011)

Philpug said:


> I do want to see Captain America.



Cowboys and Aliens has the cool trailer.   I'm likely waiting for everything but Harry Potter to hit Blu Ray.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

Roger and i agree but he speaks more better than me.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Cowboys and Aliens has the cool trailer.



Yes, that looks good too!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Cowboys and Aliens has the cool trailer.   I'm likely waiting for everything but Harry Potter to hit Blu Ray.



re-watching HP part 1 tonight or tomorrow and seeing part 2 before the weekend is over.

cowboys and aliens is growing on me, first time i saw the trailer i was like . . WTF? now i'm very interested in seeing it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i like sci-fi and explosions and robots and outer space stuff.. but this movie just sucked.





Geoff said:


> Check out the Roger Ebert slam of The Transformers: Dark of the Moon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gmcunni said:


> Roger and i agree but he speaks more better than me.


That's a pretty big disappointment! :-?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> cowboys and aliens is growing on me, first time i saw the trailer i was like . . WTF? now i'm very interested in seeing it.



Same here.  It seemed ridiculous at first... Still does, I guess.  But I want to see it none the less.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> re-watching HP part 1 tonight or tomorrow and seeing part 2 before the weekend is over.



I just bought part 1 on Blu Ray on the internet.  I'm planning the same but I have a week.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Same here.  It seemed ridiculous at first... Still does, I guess.  But I want to see it none the less.



The director did the two Iron Man movies.   Harrison Ford and Roger Craig.   Olivia Wilde as eye candy.   Lots of stuff blows up.   It should be fun.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Olivia Wilde as eye candy.



soooo hot!!


----------



## Edd (Jul 15, 2011)

"Cowboys and Aliens"

One of the best titles I've ever heard.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> soooo hot!!



Olivia Wilde doesn't do enough for me to watch a bad movie just because she's in it.   For example, I'll suffer through an incredibly bad movie like "Stealth" or "Blade Trinity" to watch Jessica Biel.   I'll watch really bad movies like "Cyborg 2" and "Hackers" because they have Angelina Jolie in them.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 15, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I'll watch really bad movies like "Cyborg 2" and "Hackers" because they have Angelina Jolie in them.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Jessica Biel



soooo very hot!


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2011)

I've never found Jessica Biel all that hot.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> I've never found Jessica Biel all that hot.



You are nuts.  She is always in a bikini or underwear in her movies.  Time to touch the hinnie?(sp?).


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 18, 2011)

Puck it said:


> You are nuts.  She is always in a bikini or underwear in her movies.  Time to touch the hinnie?(sp?).


----------



## Philpug (Jul 19, 2011)

I do want to see Cowboys and Aliens too


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2011)

Puck it said:


> You are nuts.  She is always in a bikini or underwear in her movies.  Time to touch the hinnie?(sp?).



Just look at those pointy elbows.   I definitely wouldn't hit it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 19, 2011)

Geoff, thank you for that ^^


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 19, 2011)

Why yes, I would like some fries with my shake.

Goodness.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2011)

I dunno I think she has kind of a manly face.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2013)

Les Miserables must see movie in the theatre so good, probably best musical may into a movie ever, 3 hours flex by.8)8)8)


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Les Miserables must see movie in the theatre so good, probably best musical may into a movie ever, 3 hours flex by.8)8)8)


Looking forward to seeing it, hopefully this weekend. I LOVE that they sang live instead of dubbing over with a studio recording. That is a really great thing and hopefully future musical movie productions take note. Seen the show twice and I think the trailers look great.


----------



## darent (Jan 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> I dunno I think she has kind of a manly face.



that's what brown bags are for nick!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

Saw the latest Die Hard (6 I think), it was okay seen worse ones but not great.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Saw the latest Die Hard (6 I think), it was okay seen worse ones but not great.


Pretty sure they are only up to 5. I just hope it isn't worse than the last one which ranks right up there with Transformers as one of the weakest "major release" action movies that I have ever seen. Then again, I never bothered seeing the latest Indiana Jones movie (won't even Netflix that steamy pile!) so my rankings may be omitting something much worse...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Pretty sure they are only up to 5. I just hope it isn't worse than the last one which ranks right up there with Transformers as one of the weakest "major release" action movies that I have ever seen. Then again, I never bothered seeing the latest Indiana Jones movie (won't even Netflix that steamy pile!) so my rankings may be omitting something much worse...



Definitely wait for netflix and have a few drinks to make it better.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Definitely wait for netflix and have a few drinks to make it better.


Listening to a review right now... and they are saying it is worse than Die Hard 4 LOLOLOL. I think he used the words "if Die Hard 4 was the original movie, this would be an even shittier sequel to a shitty movie." Ha! If it is worse than 4, it isn't even worth a Netflix.


----------

